# Bedroom Decorating Ideas Needed



## oldhouseguy (Sep 7, 2011)

nlbostic said:


> I need ideas on how to decorate a bedroom for a 12 year old girl and a newborn baby. Not sure the gender of the baby yet, but it doesnt matter because they have to share.



I think a critical thing in whatever you do is providing the 12 year old with her own private areas. A special desk, cubbyholes, or things that she can feel like she still has some privacy. 

Babying it up on her side will not be good for her. 

Maybe also a special pair of those really big old school head phones to drown out the middle of the night crying.


----------



## Cliffrock (Aug 12, 2011)

Include the 12 year old in lots of the decision making when it comes to that room. The 12 y.o. is the one it will have the most impact on. An infant could care less about a wall color. Just make sure its safe!!


----------



## oldhouseguy (Sep 7, 2011)

For some reason, I was thinking about this post when I woke up this morning. 

It is one of two things.

1. I am hiding from my own DIY projects (nightmares) and this post provides relief.

2. I sympathize with a 12 year old, because if I had a baby move in with me when I was 12, I would have moved out, gotten a job, and sued my parents for doing this to me.

On a serious note, I don't know how large the room is, but if you built a folding screen that could be put up to give the 12 year old some privacy. It wouldn't need to be up all the time. Maybe just sometimes. You could let your daughter decorate it in any way she wants. Cut outs, markers, crayons, glue, glitter... you set the rules.

This way it becomes a refuge and isn't so brutal to have the new addition right there in the room.


----------



## AndrewJayden (Dec 30, 2011)

I think you should use some antique furniture to decorate effectively your bedroom. Thanks.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Save the decorating money and ut into the 529 account instead.
Why? Because the second that 12yo turns 18... She's gone!
Better to have her go to College.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

How big is this room, and how big is the master bedroom?
Maybe you could consider swaping bedrooms to give the
kids more room, and perhaps seperate areas if the room
is big enough.
12 year old's and baby's need a lot of room, more than
two adults sharing a room...think about it.


----------

